# Virgina treating me well!



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Between 3 boats we killed 32 birds. Brant, old squalls, red breasted mergs, buffle heads, and a golden eye. Great day, hope it continues.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Gotta love squalls have to be my favorite.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

crappiewizard said:


> Between 3 boats we killed 32 birds. Brant, old squalls, red breasted mergs, buffle heads, and a golden eye. Great day, hope it continues.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This might be a silly question, but are you hunting in the state of Virginia? This wasn't in the "out-of-state" section, so that's partly why I am asking, but also I am presently working down here and am curious about where in VA, if it's through a guide, etc.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

It's was at chincoteage island. And we didn't use a guide. I have some other buddies down there that are going guided and they hammered the birds yesterday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like a good time...I'm always over just west of DC...was curious if you were in that area...don't hear too much about guys over here duck hunting.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats fun and a nice little bit of late season gunning to boot!


----------

